# Now Something From The Really Strange Department



## AlanB (Apr 11, 2003)

> SCOTLAND – Nine samples of saliva have been sent for DNA testing to find – and hopefully convict – people who have spat upon rail staff.


While I don't disagree with what they are trying to do, I've just never heard of anything like it before. Yes we've started cracking down on assaults against flight attendants, but I've never seen any stories about someone being prosecuted for assaulting train personnel.

Hopefully this is something that will spread, as they do deserve respect for the job that they are doing. Even if a RR employee is rude, a personnel assault is not the correct way of dealing with the problem.

The NYC subways have recently started putting up signs that state "Assaulting a conductor or engineer is punishable under the same laws that protect police officers on duty."

You can read the full story from Trains.com.

Note: Free registration is required to view the above story.


----------



## Amtrak Watcher (Apr 27, 2003)

I’m glad to see civil authorities going after jerks. People have been spitting on each other for thousands of years. They have also been killing each other all this time, and continue to be rude. Americans (and most people) are much more rude to each other than, say, 50 years ago. People honk their horns to summon friends from their homes and apartments (we used to go to the door and knock), car alarms (which serve no purpose than to annoy others) go off constantly, people who serve others are ridiculed and assulted, and the finger is flung for the smallest reasons. Now, if we could just get civilized people to become more intolerant of rude behavior and bring training in manners back into homes and schools, life would be better for everyone.


----------



## jdwolfskill (May 13, 2003)

Amen!


----------



## amtrakadirondack (May 21, 2003)

Cool!


----------

